# Worried. Need help



## javynliz (Aug 27, 2012)

Ever since starting thyroid meds my free t4 and tsh levels have gone down. My ft4 is almost out of range. Do I have a pitituary or adrenal problem? Very concerned.


----------



## javynliz (Aug 27, 2012)

When the hypothalamus is dysfunctional, pituitary hormone production is often affected. Excess or deficient hormone production by the pituitary may also occur if the glands "downstream" from it are dysfunctional. For example, normally the hypothalamus detects thyroid hormone deficiency in the blood and stimulates the pituitary to produce TSH. TSH in turn stimulates thyroid hormone production by the thyroid gland. If the thyroid gland is dysfunctional and cannot produce adequate amounts, then blood thyroid hormone levels will remain below normal even though the hypothalamus and pituitary are promoting production. The result is excessive amounts of TSH and deficient thyroid hormone concentrations.

Could this be it?


----------



## javynliz (Aug 27, 2012)

No one has any opinion???


----------



## Rain (Jun 19, 2012)

I have no idea, but here's a free bump 
Hopefully someone will chime in. Otherwise, ask your doc if he can test for it? Try not to worry.


----------



## javynliz (Aug 27, 2012)

Rain,
Thanks for the reply. What is a bump? LOL. I know I shouldn't worry. I just get upset because I feel like I have to keep track of things because Doc won't do it for me. I'm just wondering if there is an explanation for the drop when it should be going up with medication...


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

javynliz said:


> Ever since starting thyroid meds my free t4 and tsh levels have gone down. My ft4 is almost out of range. Do I have a pitituary or adrenal problem? Very concerned.


Based on your lack of responses I don't think anyone knows.

What does your doctor think?


----------



## javynliz (Aug 27, 2012)

Lovlkn,
I don't know. She told me that my best bet would be to find a good specialist out of town or go to Mayo. I don't know what to do really. I'm confused. I would think it would go up not down. For example...
8/13/12
FT4 1.14 reference .8-1.9
TSH 3.11 reference .4-4.0

Then after thyroid med
10/19/12
FT4 .71 
TSH .32


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

How much thyroid med and what kind did she put you on? Is she not testing your FT3?


----------



## javynliz (Aug 27, 2012)

I specifically asked her to test FT3 but she tested the total. That is 1.17 reference .87-1.67. It was 60 mg of Armour Thyroid. Thanks for replying.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

javynliz,

Can you post a few lab's with ranges and the doses you are taking for each lab please?



> I specifically asked her to test FT3 but she tested the total. That is 1.17 reference .87-1.67. It was 60 mg of Armour Thyroid.


Theses do not look like Total 3 ranges.

Have you changed the way you take your Armour? Time of day or amount?


----------



## javynliz (Aug 27, 2012)

The first lab I posted on 8/13/12 was without treatment. The second one on 10/19/12 was on 60 mg Armour Thyroid. After the Doctor got that result she lowered the Armour to 30 mg. I have not had my levels tested since then. Those are total T3 ranges. At least that is what the lab result says. No, I haven't changed the way I take Armour. I didn't take my meds before I had my blood drawn either. 
8/13/12
FT4 1.14 reference .8-1.9
TSH 3.11 reference .4-4.0

Then after thyroid med
10/19/12
FT4 .71 reference .59-1.17
TSH .32 reference .34-4.82
T3, Total 1.17 Reference .87-1.67

To tell you the truth it doesn't appear to be a total range either but that is what is on the actual lab report. I'll go ahead and post all my thyroid labs here as well.

9/13/11
FT4 .86 Reference .59-1.17
TSH 1.47 Reference .34-4.82

3/21/12
T4 Total 6.1 Reference 4.7-13.3
TSH 1.45 Reference .34-4.82

6/15/12
T4 Total 8.7 Reference 4.7-13.3
TSH 1.99 Reference .34-4.82

8/13/12
TSH 3.11 Reference .4-4.0
Total T4 8.54 Reference 4.5-12.5
FT4 1.14 Reference .8-1.9
FT3 3.24 Reference 1.5-4.1
TPO AB 14.9 Reference <35


----------



## greatdanes (Sep 25, 2010)

My endo said that the labs of her patients on armour are all over the place. She actually told me she has seen more succes with naturethroid, which I'm taking. At the same time she doesn't think I need it, but that's b/c my labs are low normal. Your tsh is low b/c the armour is supressing it, but that's what it's supposed to do. I wouldn't worry about the tsh but the t4. Maybe your endo needs to increase your armour. Also some people get better results when they take it sublingually by placing it under the tongue and letting it melt. You bypass any possible digestive issues, and it absorbs quicker.


----------



## javynliz (Aug 27, 2012)

Greatdanes,
Thanks for responding. I need to go ahead and gather my info and take it to her office. I just don't understand why I have to go through the nurse first. This nurse means well. I'm sure of it. I can just tell you she is doing a very good job at driving me away. She sat there and argued with me about my ft4 level. She said that Armour will suppress ft4. I cannot find any evidence that Armour does that. Actually, it is supposed to do the opposite. I like this Doctor ok... Honestly, I just want to be properly diagnosed and treated. I want to feel better. I'm sick of feeling awful. I am not me right now and haven't been since this all started. I'm desperate for answers.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Not to be tacky, but screw the nurse. Can you leave a message that you want the doctor, and only the doctor, to call you back?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

javynliz said:


> I specifically asked her to test FT3 but she tested the total. That is 1.17 reference .87-1.67. It was 60 mg of Armour Thyroid. Thanks for replying.


FT4 is naturally suppressed somewhat when taking Armour or any other exogeous souce of T3.


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

A word to the wise........the "nurse" in the office is probably just someone who's had a few classes and has learned how to take blood pressure and maybe draw blood. In short, unless she's got "RN" or "PA" or "NP" after her name, I probably wouldn't listen to a syllable.


----------



## javynliz (Aug 27, 2012)

Thanks for the response guys. I'm going to call tomorrow or may even just go in. I'm feeling more lethargic every day and my hair is coming out a lot more again. I should ask her to go by just ft3 and ft4 to determine dosing right? Oh, and I hadn't even thought of asking for the Doctor only.... Good idea  I am soo used to just going through the nurse...


----------

